# Completely Green



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Unless you live in bfe I highly recommend finding a top notch archery shop. It may be a few hours drive but you will appreciate the knowledge of a qualified professional. It may cost a little more, but if your gonna be a bear - be a grizzly. 

Where do you live? You should be able to find a shop via the www.


----------

